# Little moe back puffs



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi,
I'm brand new to this forum and I'm here because I just had professionals install a little moe all nighter. Upon starting a fire, with valves open all the way, there is a catenation type of sound and the dial vent in the front puffs out smoke. With the door open, smoke does not come out
the installer says it's because there is a crack in the stove
Thoughts?
Thanks,
Patty


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> Hi,
> I'm brand new to this forum and I'm here because I just had professionals install a little moe all nighter. Upon starting a fire, with valves open all the way, there is a catenation type of sound and the dial vent in the front puffs out smoke
> the installer says it's because there is a crack in the stove
> Thoughts?
> ...


Is there a crack in the stove?


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> Is there a crack in the stove?


Not that we can tell. It's got the tubes on the inside that I cannot see into, but there aren't any visible cracks


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> Not that we can tell. It's got the tubes on the inside that I cannot see into, but there aren't any visible cracks


Can you describe the whole setup?


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> Can you describe the whole setup?


Raised ranch
lower level installation in a fireplace
majority of stove extends onto the hearth 
piped out the back 6" 
damper in flue
chimney extends well above roof line
30' pipe, capped at the top
little moe, front load


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> Raised ranch
> lower level installation in a fireplace
> majority of stove extends onto the hearth
> piped out the back 6"
> ...


Ok is there a full stainless liner to the top of the chimney or is it just vented into the fireplace flue?


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> Ok is there a full stainless liner to the top of the chimney or is it just vented into the fireplace flue?


There is (we have not checked the roof and have to take their word for it) a liner


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> There is (we have not checked the roof and have to take their word for it) a liner


Ok well back puffing is usually due to poor draft and or wet wood.  If you do have a properly sized full 30'liner you should not have poor draft.  What temperatures are you running at?


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

200 degrees using a laser thermometer
How do we check the draft?


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

200 degrees where?


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> Ok well back puffing is usually due to poor draft and or wet wood.  If you do have a properly sized full 30'liner you should not have poor draft.  What temperatures are you running at?


280 on the door, between 310 and 350 on the top surfaces, 200 on the side


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> 280 on the door, between 310 and 350 on the top surfaces, 200 on the side


Those temps are very low


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> 200 degrees where?


250 on the stove pipe going up


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> 200 degrees where?


it's almost if an reverberation of air pushes the smoke out the valve in the front


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> Those temps are very low



How hight should it be?
can't get it blazing because we cant open the vent due to the smoke coming out of the valve
with the front door open, we can get a hotter blaze


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> How hight should it be?
> can't get it blazing because we cant open the vent due to the smoke coming out of the valve
> with the front door open, we can get a hotter blaze


You are smouldering the fire probably due to wet wood it fills the box with smoke which then ignites then fills again.  What moisture content is the wood at?


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> You are smouldering the fire probably due to wet wood it fills the box with smoke which then ignites then fills again.  What moisture content is the wood at?


it's two years seasoned dry wood
there is no green wood


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> it's two years seasoned dry wood
> there is no green wood


Ok what moisture content is it?  How long has it been cut split and covered?

What size is the liner?


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> Ok what moisture content is it?  How long has it been cut split and covered?
> 
> What size is the liner?


2 years cut split and covered, it's dry
the pipe is 6"
we are only using 3" split wood
I don't have a way of actually measuring moisture content of pieces
tmep is up to 500 right now


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> 2 years cut split and covered, it's dry
> the pipe is 6"
> we are only using 3" split wood
> I don't have a way of actually measuring moisture content of pieces
> tmep is up to 500 right now


Well I don't know without knowing what size or even if you have a full liner or not I really can't give you much more input.


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> 2 years cut split and covered, it's dry
> the pipe is 6"
> we are only using 3" split wood
> I don't have a way of actually measuring moisture content of pieces





bholler said:


> Well I don't know without knowing what size or even if you have a full liner or not I really can't give you much more input.


Thanks for your help .... to recap - Is there a difference between the pipe and a liner? the pipe goes all the way out to the top of the chimney and is capped off, the wood is seasoned two years, it's not wet, it's kept dry and covered


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> Thanks for your help .... to recap - Is there a difference between the pipe and a liner? the pipe goes all the way out to the top of the chimney and is capped off, the wood is seasoned two years, it's not wet, it's kept dry and covered


Well a liner is a stainless pipe.  It should be insulated but basically just a pipe.


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> Well a liner is a stainless pipe.  It should be insulated but basically just a pipe.


that's exactly what we've got going up the chimney


----------



## bholler (Dec 5, 2018)

RippinRon said:


> that's exactly what we've got going up the chimney


Then it doesn't make sense to me.  You need to get a good sweep out to diagnose this.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 5, 2018)

Stove is huffing which means it's starving for air which stops when you open door. 3" splits sounds small, like a kindling fire which will require lots of air, possibly more than the valve can supply.

Is this happening throughout the burn, is the spin air valve opening fully? Try starting a smaller fire get the stove and flue to temp then a couple larger sized splits.


----------



## RippinRon (Dec 6, 2018)

bholler said:


> Then it doesn't make sense to me.  You need to get a good sleep out to diagnose this.


I'm the intermediary. I agree! thanks for your input


----------



## erikhild59 (Jan 27, 2019)

Curious if they installed a damper somewhere in the flue? I have the same stove and with the damper open and the door control wide open I have too much draft. 30 ft tall 6" stainless external chimney, one 90° at the back . Seems like a draft problem or something installed wrong


----------

